# Show us your quarter horses!!!



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

double post


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Star - 17 yo gelding

(not me on him)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Piper (Challengen Tradition)


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

Haley- Your horses are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

my little quarter cross.








I would double register her (AQHA) if she wasnt already 11. Its so expensive now.


----------



## Jessica07 (Nov 16, 2009)

This is Cara, 3 year old Appendix (does that count in your Q-horse thread?)


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Haley said:


> Star - 17 yo gelding


he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is the mare I am getting in the spring. Her name is Birdie, she's Quarter Horse and is 18 years old. She's about 15.3 hh I think.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

My 6 month old Quarter Horse filly, Halo:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahhh look at all the big butted beauties, ill post my ex quarter horse


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Speedy, Big Boss, CiCi, Feather, and Hawk. We have three more, but I don't have any recent/good pictures of them. Speedy is our cremello stallion, he's not clean and the picture is not good. Big Boss, CiCi, and Hawk are his brothers. (all geldings) Feather is his sister. He has 3 girlfriends (not pictured) Chickie, Goldie, and Barbie. All the ones pictured are in training for barrels. The girlfriends are in different stages of training, one is already broke for everything, and the other two are projects for now.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

HEHE, went lookin for pics but took more than 10 mins! So HERE are my guys

Booty Shot!








Dhom, my new guy, hes a mutt qh cross hehe








And Honeys Yellow my "ex" horse and the only registered horse i have ever owned.








Does her lineage proud with that huge booty!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry about the quality of my pictures. It had been raining a lot when I took them. Speedy, Hawk, and Feather do the big butts proud. Big Boss and CiCi are more race bred looking.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka...QH cross


Skye (left) and Blue (right) Both Quarter horses


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

how beautiful all your horses are.

i must say a qh is a good horse...


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Lady a 16 yo QH mare


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I would double register her (AQHA) if she wasnt already 11. Its so expensive now.


There's no way your horse is elligible for AQHA registration. Crop-outs are ONLY overo (splash, frame, sabino). There's are no crop out tobiano's. Therefor, it's impossible for her to be full QH.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

can she A reg it?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Piper (Challengen Tradition)


Omgosh!! I have almost the exact same photo of my Lillie, lol! Here are my two quarterhorses. Lillie is 18 months and Lyric is 5 months.









And here is Lyric


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW. that is trippy!!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

^that's slightly creepy!!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

just slightly


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

RIP Sonitas Cadillac


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's pretty darn close, lol. 



Plains Drifter said:


> Omgosh!! I have almost the exact same photo of my Lillie, lol! Here are my two quarterhorses. Lillie is 18 months and Lyric is 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicole,

horse is a stunner!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Can I ask if everyone would post how tall their quarterhorses are? I'd sure like to know.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

14.1, just


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine are all between 14.3 and 15.2 HH tall. They're little speed demons bred for barrels, but they are good trail buddies as well.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I measured her at 15.3 but she needs her hooves trimmed.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope Lillie stays around that 14ish hands.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

less far to fall huh?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Attitude05 said:


> Nicole,
> 
> horse is a stunner!


 
thanks. i put him down last friday so im a little sad still. :-( 

he was around 14.2 but felt 16 h when you were on him


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh thats sad, if you dont mind me asking why did her get put down?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of some of the big kids

Cassie With her filly Ryder or is it Wrangler now.




















Gracie



















Mia




























Te


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Can I ask if everyone would post how tall their quarterhorses are? I'd sure like to know.


My mare, Flicka, is just over 15.3 hh

Blue and Skye are 14 hh; on their front ends...Lol! They are just about 14.3 at their rears...


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice horses ladies!! .. Here's my QH


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Attitude05 said:


> can she A reg it?


I don't understand what you're asking?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Attitude05 said:


> oh thats sad, if you dont mind me asking why did her get put down?


 
well "her" was a stud horse. haha. when he was 9 he got kicked by a mare in the front knee and he was off ever since. i finally realized that it was selfish of me making him go through another winter. He could barely walk but when he was feeling good he would still fun around like a 2 year old but just drag his bag leg. So i finally had him put down.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's my girl. She is a daughter of Streakin Six. She doesn't look or act 17 and is the first registered horse I have ever owned.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

*Originally Posted by *Plains Drifter*  
_Can I ask if everyone would post how tall their quarterhorses are? I'd sure like to know._

Honey was a full 16 hands, she was a GIANT! Little Dhom is only around 15hh, which is sooo much easier for all 5'4" of me to climb aboard!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Do Quarter Horse crosses count? If so, here's mine 

Starlite, Standardbred/QH. 15.2hh


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Can I ask if everyone would post how tall their quarterhorses are? I'd sure like to know.


Star is 16.1hh, he's a big boy. Haha.


----------



## Sebastians Girl 360 (Nov 17, 2009)

Heres my quarter horse Sebastian! hes four years old, 15.2


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

This is Fab, my 3/yo Quarter Horse Gelding


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kmdstar said:


>



Dose this tail make my butt look fat?????????????????


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

My "Fat Brat" Kay--12 yr. old


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> Dose this tail make my butt look fat?????????????????


LOL I have a picture of her doing the same thing except she's got a saddle pad on and I put the caption "Does this saddle pad make me look fat?" ****!










It's like her signature look bahaha


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Beau, 8yo QH


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Unfortunatly, my mare is now out of work for two weeks to three months..


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

really randomquestion...

but does anyone know what size shoes the qh takes, just curios to know the average size...


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Omgosh!! I have almost the exact same photo of my Lillie, lol! Here are my two quarterhorses. Lillie is 18 months and Lyric is 5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



WOW!!! that is CREEPY!!! they are BOTH gorgeous!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> WOW!!! that is CREEPY!!! they are BOTH gorgeous!


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

pretty woody Reg mare










billy Reg gelding










diamond reg gelding










ginger aka ole gold seeker reg mare










double take skip reg gelding










mac reg stud










mavrick reg gelding










poule poule reg mare [mother of billy and mac]










thunder reg gelding










two step scooter reg gelding










missle reg mare


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I think Malibu is about 15.3 or so. I have yet to stick her, but I know she is taller than my last QH who was 15.1 and shorter than my TB who is 16.1


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

The bay is my 13 year old gelding Heza TeTotal Mister. He is 16 hands.

The chestnut is my old halter horse, FSR Awesome Image. He was about 15.3.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Not the best pics, but this is Soda, 8 year old reg QH. He is also foundation registered. He's about 15.3h


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

This is Poco, 10 years old, Canadian quarter horse bred for barrels. He is double registered I believe. He is not mine so I don't know much about him.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

MerlotDotOne said:


> missle reg mare


Nice and stocky! Just how I like it.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Not the best pics, but this is Soda, 8 year old reg QH. He is also foundation registered. He's about 15.3h


I LOVE the zebra stripes on his legs! I've always wanted a horse with that trait. *sigh* Maybe someday!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are my girls, 

Dash (Dash for Cash mare):











Lena (Doc O Lena mare):









She's got a great QH bum,


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

this is my gelding Cutter (BJ HoneyCut)
i dont know if hes registered, he fell into my posseton with no paperwork, but he is branded. i dont know if that means anything

hes 13yo
and 15hh


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Dashygirl, your girls are beautiful too


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Brodie (Reg name Wailaki) ... he is 15 hands Reg APHA


----------



## Ravenmoon (Aug 5, 2008)

Oooo very pretty!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Can I ask if everyone would post how tall their quarterhorses are? I'd sure like to know.


Lady is 15hh


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

me and hollie decided that on saturday night before i went out for tea, i would hide her from the rain for a little while (since she was stuck in a round yard for those few weeks) 

she here we are hiding in the feed shed,

She is scared of the rain (


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is my pony, what we think to be a Quarter Pony. Her name is Star, she is 14 years old and 14.0 hands.








Heres Summer, who is 8 i think and I believe she is a quarter horse or cross of, maybe Appendix. Anyways..15.2 hands if I remember correctly.








[she has gained weight since then]


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

First seven picas are Penny, my registered 8 year old sorrel mare who is 14 or 14 1hh. 
Last three pics are Anna, my registered 13 or 14 year old sorrel mare who is 15+ hh


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

First three are Indi, my sister's registered 9 or 10 year old sorrel mare who is around 15 hh
Next three were my sister's registered sorrel gelding who was 14 years old and around 16+ hh. RIP :-(
Last four are our newest addition, my mom's unregistered 8-10 year old bay mare that we just got yesterday  She is 15+ hh.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

you all have beautiful quarter horses im so in love with em but im a paint person now


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

My 15.2 sprint bred quarter horse - does he count?


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

My girl is 16.2, but she is half draft...


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

my 9 yo qh mt ravens star. i'v only been to 1 show so far beacuse its winter here in wisconsin, but went in 13 classes and in placed all of them. i was so proud of him!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

my grade Quarter Horse mare...she's for sale though. Her name's Ruby, she is 15.3hh, and she's 4 years old.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Mine are in my pics - Dona and Trixie are still growing, and Velvet is a SOLID 16hh though I have not 'officially' measured her. 
Roughrider - I saw your ad ... she looks like a doll. Wish I had room/hay/time for another. She has a nice build.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

This is Rocky and he's the most amazing horse on the planet! Haha and I'm never afraid to brag about him! And I have TONSSSS of pics of him so these are some.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

this is my paulie. a 6 yo reg. QH he's 15hh


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> Mine are in my pics - Dona and Trixie are still growing, and Velvet is a SOLID 16hh though I have not 'officially' measured her.
> Roughrider - I saw your ad ... she looks like a doll. Wish I had room/hay/time for another. She has a nice build.


Thank you! I've had 3 people interested in her so far.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

my horse is back 

oh the excitiment, rode in the comfiest stock and got a cute photo


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

New picture of Malibu Barbie from today. Haven't been able to ride her in a while.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bentley is only half QH but I think he counts :wink:


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Heza Fast Star 16.2hh (ex-racer)


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

cute photos from today


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

This Kid Is Serious, 2003 mare, taken in July-- 

















She is about 15.2 and her nickname is "Shivers"-- her breeder had just watched Chris Shivers, PRCA bullrider, ride the infamous bull Ugly, when she went out to the barn and found a new filly, so Shivers it was. LOL


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

nice...


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

found a pic of my horse the day i brought her... big change








the day i brought her, caked in mud and could count evey rib

too








hollie now clean and getting rather chunky


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh why not? Here's a few more of my Quarter horse(s) 

The almost 2 year olds, Skye and Blue, aren't 'mine' they are the horses I am training...

Skye 



Blue and I




And of course my mare Flicka (Quarter\Saddlebred) 
Just a few months ago she was unrideable...now she tolerates being dressed up too! She was humiliated and bored though...Lol!



See? Bored...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow mom2pride i cant believe how far along you have come with flicka in the short amount of time you have owned her. Gorgeous horses everyone!


----------



## HorseGurl27 (Oct 13, 2009)

My 24 year QH named Lacey 

http://i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv117/blu3horse17/Laceybeautified-3.jpg

My Aunt's QH Stallion named Tuffy

http://i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv117/blu3horse17/Tuffypic-2.jpg

Lacey+ Tuffy = my 5 year QH mare named Fancy 

Fany

http://i675.photobucket.com/albums/vv117/blu3horse17/100_3904-2-1.jpg


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

NICE stallion!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is Hunter 2 yr old quarter horse cross (we think with Arab)


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Here is a picture of the stallion on our lot. He will be covering my 6yo black mare, Pepper, come spring. (pictures of her soon, it's -25º out right now!)

This is Mack, a registered AQHA dun stallion, and has amazing color!!

Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook

Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook

Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook

Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Sorry, tried to edit, but it took more than 10mins to get the right pictures up. All 4 of those links are of the same picture. Here are the links again:


Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook

Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook

Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook

Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

westonsma said:


> Sorry, tried to edit, but it took more than 10mins to get the right pictures up. All 4 of those links are of the same picture. Here are the links again:
> 
> 
> Bayly Carmean's Photos | Facebook
> ...



Wow he is really nice!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Eastowest said:


> This Kid Is Serious, 2003 mare, taken in July--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the world of QHs that may not be the best name to give her! She is way too cute though, if she vanishes it wasn't me.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

*How do you like your QH's bred?*

I mean bloodline wise...

Raving Tari Quarter Horse

Here's my favorite mare. She has excelled above and beyond at everything we've thrown at her. From moving 1600 pairs of cattle 17miles (through the badlands in MT) at a time, to barrels, to bareback games, she is soooo great and versatile! She's short, but stocky, and has a really, really pretty head.

I'm trying to figure out how to get the pictures off my camera onto the site... soon to come!


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Whups, lol, wrong button!

I tried to start a new thread, lol!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

just some pics from today!! 12-18-09 (I LOVE MY QH)


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

Mines tall because she's Appaloosa and quarter horse mixed (does that count?).She's 16.2


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

Please look at my horses and comment!!!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

no one has posted for ages, so i guess i will post some photo's if i have to.

its you guys who are making me i really dont want to 

dont want you to all be jealous of my beautiful QH


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I always love to show off my boys! The sorrel is my boy, Dashing Big Red. Red will soon be 9 years old and he is 15.3 HH He is a Dash For Cash grandson and is super quiet and gentle and patient beyond all belief. I have had him for one year this month.

The sassy little bay is my husband's horse. He will soon be 8 years old. Sargent San Peppy is a Colonel Freckles grandson on the top side and San Peppy on the bottom. He is about 15 hh on a good day. Very gentle and loving but full of spirit and sassy as all get out. He is also extremely mischievous so I have to keep an eye on him when he is tied. He will hang his teeth in something and RIP it will go. We have had him about 7 months and he is a joy to be around.


----------

